# North Fork of the Flathead River



## mm1234 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi All - We are planning a 4 days/ 3 night trip up on the North Fork of the Flathead and were hoping to get some beta on Canadian Border to Blankenship Bridge as this will be our first time on this river. We are planning on going middle of July. What are you favorite camp sites? How busy does it get? What extra precautions do you take to mitigate bears? How easy is self-shuttling? Any other information to know? Thanks!!


----------



## Jeremy.wallace (Jun 20, 2021)

Following- Just moved to Columbia Falls and planning a NF trip later this Summer. Hope it goes well!


----------



## aj1hadley (Jun 4, 2021)

Be cautious of “The Shelf” about a mile upstream from Glacier Rim. Stay River Left around it. It may not look like much, but there is some power there. I don’t know what it will look like in July.









North Fork floaters, beware







www.montanaoutdoor.com


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a really good guide but can't find it now!! Call glacier raft company in West glacier that's where I bought it and use them for shutting too. It's a nice water proof spiral bound deal with all three forks of the flathead represented. It's a beautiful float and I'd be aware of wood early spring and bears in spring summer fall. That ledge kills people unfortunately but typically it's the same old story. Tube no pfd ect ect . Of course iam not making light nor do I know all the detail but that's one I heard about and after being there so much It's kinda hard to not miss. We allways just use forest service river right for camps and just look see and find something . There are some larger f.s. campgrounds on the river and they are easy to see from the river but you'll have to pay for it. Try and go late June early July so you can have a day on m.f. town run too. It's alot of fun. Canada to polebride is prettiest but it's all pretty all the way to the reservoir. We've done as many as 5 days from Canada to blankenship but I think three is plenty for me lol. Perfect ten day holiday- n f. , m.f. , then sneak around the back of park and go to Waterton and bag a peak. Beware however that all over the news their talking about how over run glacier is and how they are limiting access on roads and now you need a pass to drive early or late. That was allways my go to. Drive into and around park at 5a.m. or even earlier. Now even that has limits. Seems merika has decided to go to glacier . Past four years I've applied for lottery backpack trips online with no success. I arrived at ranger station at 4a.m. and was maybe 6th guy in line! And did not get any of my three planned trips. So now we just go bob or bear. It's free and wild. Pick a ridge and carry bear mace and a big pistol lol. I suppose I and you and anyone should also remember to be kind and gracious to the locals. Won't be long now till they are pissed!!!


----------



## handelskai (Jun 26, 2021)

I did this trip in 2019 in a packraft - also would recommend the Three Forks of the Flathead guide: Three Forks of the Flathead Wild & Scenic River - Float Guide - Rocky Mountain Maps & Guidebooks

Generally speaking you can camp just about anywhere on river right. Be mindful of private land, but if you are below the high water line you should be fine. River left is the park and you would need reservations/permits to camp there. Camping gets trickier around Polebridge, but can be done.

Lastly- as a heads up, the NF road is rough and slow-going so budget more time for that. Have fun!


----------

